# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم gsm-finder dongle  Announcement -> Gsm Finder Dongle Any Error Contact us

## mohamed73

*Who Face Gsm Finder Dongle Any Error Contact Our Team   * 

```

 Invalid Data Decode.
```



```

 Read Dongle SN Error
```



```

 Please Wait...  GSMFINDER Select Error!!!  Task Status: Not Completed!
```

  * PS: Login with the existing registered account of the particular dongle
 ( If you login with wrong username and pass that not belong to this dongle, it will not fix the error)*  *Contact Us Gsm Finder Team* *Gsm-extreme*
Sonork ID: 100.1597028
YM: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *SHIJILFONOTLY*
Sonork ID: 100.1581941
GM:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *XcachorroX*
Sonork ID: 100.1592508
MSN:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *mostafa ghareeb*
Sonork ID: 100.1583238
MSN: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *DengerMan*
Sonork: 100.1617597 *Gsm-Rocky*
Sonork ID: 100.1605046

----------


## bode_1503

thank,sssssssssssssss

----------

